
How we know piracy isn't an issue: media companies have yet to change - llambda
http://www.techdirt.com/blog/innovation/articles/20120210/03382117728/how-do-we-know-that-piracy-isnt-really-big-issue-because-media-companies-still-havent-needed-to-change-as-result-it.shtml
======
wbobeirne
I don't understand how you could say the industry hasn't changed. Services
like Netflix and Hulu have sprung up from people wanting internet based video
services that they were otherwise getting from pirating. Spotify came about
from people wanting instant access to a music library without dropping a dime.
Companies like Amazon offering free online storage that will also play your
music (With content you purchase from them not adding to your limit) is only
offered because it makes buying your music more convenient than pirating it.

~~~
stinky613
I think what the article is getting at is: if the highway you take to work is
ruining your life you don't take another lane, you take another road
altogether.

It's a crude metaphor, but it's the best I have at the moment.

~~~
mistercow
It can be improved by replacing "ruining your life" with something more
concrete:

If you're driving to work and you see a crowd of velociraptors just past the
next exit, you don't change lanes to avoid them – you get off the damned
highway.

------
paulhauggis
"Treat your customers with respect, and they’ll do the same to you. And that
is how you fight piracy."

Louis CK released his $5 show with no DRM or protection. He treated his
customers with respect, but if you look at the torrent networks, it was
immediately shared and now is all over the place.

How is this respectful?

The other point in the article is that the industry seems to be doing great,
so piracy doesn't effect them.

This is fine, if you are a huge company with deep pockets. But, if it
continues unchecked, all of the smaller companies will slowly go out of
business because they won't be able to make a profit.

It will create an industry with very little independent houses because they
won't be able to stay in business.

The same principal can be applied to the app store. Everyone just expects apps
to be $1-$5. If you charged $50, you probably won't make many sales.

~~~
asb
He made a lot of money out of that, that's how his customers (en masse) showed
respect. The people who pirated it aren't his customers.

